# AC:NL & Action Replay



## Lotus (May 4, 2013)

Will you use Action Replay for AC:NL?

Do you think it's safe to use?

Why will or won't use Action Replay?

What's Action Replay:
Action Replay is the brand name of a series of video game cheating devices created by Datel.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

I thought the 3DS wasn't hacked yet.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 4, 2013)

It's not, lotus is probably getting confused because there's an Actuon Replay compatible with 3DS that lets you _use action replay FOR DS GAMES on the 3DS_
There is no action replay that is able to be used with 3DS games as of yet.


----------



## Majora999 (May 4, 2013)

The 3DS hasn't been cracked yet, and even if it is, Nintendo can, and will, _brick_ your 3DS if they detect you using any kind of hacking or pirating.


----------



## Tammyface (May 4, 2013)

Oh wow, I used to have an action replay for Wild World! I didn't use it for getting a billion bells.... or anything like that... I literally just wanted to be able to plant palm trees by the top of my town (like near the gate) and put flowers on concrete, and make paths lined with tree stumps. But not with New Leaf, we have so much more town customisation--just like I'd wanted!  So there's no need for an Action Replay for me! Not that I think I'd get one again, anyways. Haha.


----------



## ThatACfan (May 4, 2013)

You can't use one on it. And even if you could cheating would ruin the entire game so no.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> It's not, lotus is probably getting confused because there's an Action Replay compatible with 3DS that lets you _use action replay FOR DS GAMES on the 3DS_
> There is no action replay that is able to be used with 3DS games as of yet.



OHHH. Okay.



Majora999 said:


> The 3DS hasn't been cracked yet, and even if it is, Nintendo can, and will, _brick_ your 3DS if they detect you using any kind of hacking or pirating.



That's awesome


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2013)

As others have pointed out, this isn't even possible on the 3DS or New Leaf yet. Even if it was possible, we generally discourage use and discussion of these devices on here.


----------

